# Write-up: Replacing the Starter on a '07 Versa



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

What's up guys,


I've recently replaced the starter on a customer's '07 Versa hatchback so I figured that someone on this board would prosper from a simple write-up on the procedure 

Here's the procedure for replacing the starter on a '07 Versa:


1) Disconnect the battery negative terminal.

2) Remove air duct (inlet).

3) Remove reservoir tank.

4) Remove “S” terminal nut.

5) Remove “B” terminal nut.

6) Remove starter motor bolts.

7) Remove starter motor.









**Shown here: The starter motor**



8) Installation is in the reverse order of removal.


--Additional diagrams--









*diagram courtesy of nissanpartszone.com; all rights reserved


----------

